# German Bundesliga 28-30/11



## A_Skywalker (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Laguna (Nov 24, 2008)

Hertha to beat Koln

I am still going to bet on the german championship even after the losses.
I am sure I will return one day the money lost.


----------



## Pro (Nov 28, 2008)

Koln +0.75 Asian Handicap @1.85
Koln is hard to be beaten away. Already they have 3 victories.
The 2 late defeates in Leverkusen and Bremen could have been avoided if it wasnt the luck.
The counters make Koln really dangerous and its really their game.
Hertha is palying good, but needs a lot of power to break the stealish Koln.


----------

